# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cần giúp đỡ driver sanyo denki dòng PZ

## Echip

Tình hình là em mới nhặt được 3 bộ servo Sanyo dòng PZ0A030A mà không biết chỉnh thông số bằng cái gì hay phần mềm gì? Kính nhờ các bác trên diễn đàn giúp em setup thông số cho con này với, hoặc có phần mềm để setup thì cho em xin. Đây là hình của em nó: 
Xin cảm ơn các bác nhiều!

----------


## Echip

Xin các cao thủ giúp đỡ e cái. Em xin chân thành cảm ơn

----------

